# Move Garage Door Opening



## Sundried (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it possible to move the garage door opening to another side? I have a garage that opens to the side of the house and want to move it so it faces the street. This will result in a straight driveway rather than a circular drive and will eliminate the large amount of concrete in front of my house. What is involved? I would assume that the short concrete "wall" {maybe 8" tall} that supports the garage walls, except for the opening, would have to be cut out. Correct? Has anyone done this before?
Thanks
John


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure thing that it is possible. How do you see it being moved? I'm sure you figured out what is needed for it to be move to the other side...


----------



## Sundried (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess my questions are: Do you use a concrete saw and remove the concrete short wall that the framing rests on to create the new opening? Also would you then pour a new concrete wall where the old opening was and then just frame it in? I hope I'm being clear here
John


----------

